# Randonneurs



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Any Norcal randonneurs here?

I've been doing double centuries the past few years so have naturally gravitated towards SFR's brevets. The idea of stretching beyond 200 miles to 400K, 600K and perhaps 1000K or 1200K is very, painfully enticing!

They also have some pretty awesome "adventure" brevets on right now - my first is going to be the <A HREF="http://ridebike.org/sfr/adventure/old-caz-300/">Old Cazadero 300K</A> which should be 188 miles of pure awesomeness.

It also gives me an excuse to buy a new bike so I have a "fast" bike and I can turn my triple bike into a randonneur bike and perhaps even a touring bike.

It seems it's a growing sport around here.. SFR just reported their highest membership ever this month.

Interested to hear any experiences and hints...


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

I haven't signed up for the Old Caz 300k, but planned to. Having ridden doubles more than MTB rides lately, it seemed like a good cross-over. I planned to ride my CX bike.

Unsure about here, but there are a number of NorCal randonneurs on bikeforums. I saw MetinUz's name as one of the recent Gold Rush 1200k finishers (Davis to a little beyond Alturas and back).


----------



## danec99 (Nov 18, 2009)

The Lucas Valley 110k was my third ride with the SFR group. I joined initially for the mixed terrain series, but doing that mileage with the added fun of dirt had me rethink the whole idea. I need to keep at my mixed terrain adventures and get my times down on lesser distances before I can attempt the 200 or 300k. I am just plain slow. But any riding style that forces a new bike into the conversation is good. I built up a late 70's steel frame for rando-ing, its not a longish frame typical of the style but it is cool. For mixed I prefer old mountain bikes as I like flat bars for the descents. I am doing the Winters and Del Puerto rides coming up. I am sure you are aware but Murphy Macs events are pretty fun. I did the Raid on Sherwood Peak which is a 65 mile-ish race in Mendocino on a fire road; the ride is classified as a gravel grinder, but it's a nasty fire road in various states of surface. His Grasshopper rides attract pro level riders for mixed terrain punishment featuring roads around Monte Rio/Cazadero. I am sure your Coe Monstercross would attract some of the SFR people as well.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

Was great to see you at the Populaire Dane! I got myself in a fast group somehow and we knocked it out in 4 hours. Worked out well as I could go watch the America's Cup race with my wife.

I'm really, really enjoying randonneuring, and particularly the San Francisco club. So many great riders of all levels and some really wonderful routes. Given my love of long rides, I'm amazed I didn't find aspect of our sport before now.

Every ride is like a bike art exhibition as well - the bikes are beautiful! I rode my Tarmac on the Populaire and I felt way out of place (lucky I did - the only way I could keep up with the fast guys!).

The Marin Mountains 200K is this weekend - that will be both a cyclocross dream and whole lot of pain! I've done Mt Vision and climbed Randall Trail my my CX before and they hurt! Sounds like I might see you there!

I didn't realize Murphy was behind the Grasshopper rides - after doing the Old Caz 300K SFR ride, I'm inclined to sign up for a Grasshopper if the timing works.

If there wasn't some private land crossing involved in the Coe Monstercross, I'd set it up as an event/permanent. I've already passed it along to Carlos for consideration!

I won't see you at the Winters 200K but I'll definitely be there for the Del Puerto. That's going to be amazing.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I've been doing them since 2000 or so. I've done 3 full series, 3 PBPs, and lots of200s and 300s. There are four rando clubs around, Santa Cruz Rando, SF Rando, Davis Bike Club, and Santa Rosa cyling club each have a 200, 300, 400, 600K series every year. The scenery and character of their rides differ, so there's lots of variety. They cost next to nothing but you must be self-sufficient, and the people are great.

SFR has started doing part dirt randos, which look like fun. I tried one, but failed to do the entire course.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I got into it too late for a super series but definitely in for next year. Actually going to try to see if I can compress a 2-year RUSA Cup into one year 

2 months into my R-12. Hoping that will incent me to do big rides when it's cold and dark.

I can see getting sucked into owning some permanents one day...


----------



## N184PM (Sep 11, 2011)

I never heard of Randonneuring before January of this year. I just completed my Super Rando Series. I joined SFR because I live in San Mateo but I did my first ride a 200k with Santa Cruz. Did my second ride with Davis a 300k my fourth ride with SFR a 400k and two weekends ago did my 600k with Seattle International Randonneurs. Also did a few more 200k’s with SFR.

Before this year the furthest I had ridden was 200k. Now I’m looking forward to next years Santa Cruz 1200k and PBP in 2015. Really loving this kind of riding. Can’t wait to get a proper bike. My Klien Quantum Race is a little tough on the longer rides.


----------



## CodePoet (Aug 1, 2013)

Murphy doesn't put on the Grasshoppers, Mig Crawford does and he actually rides each one. They are awesome as well are Murphy's stuff. Can't wait for next year!


----------

